# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Những điều khiến bạn nên đi du lịch ở tuổi 20

## hangnt

*Tiền bạc, công việc không phải là tất cả, vì những chuyến đi sẽ đem lại cho bạn kỷ niệm đẹp, những người bạn và hơn hết là không khiến bạn phải hối tiếc khi về già.*

Nếu bạn muốn trưởng thành và biến những năm tháng tuổi trẻ trở nên ý nghĩa nhất, hãy mạnh dạn gác bỏ lại công việc, du lịch khắp mọi nơi trên thế giới, khám phá bản thân trên mỗi chặng đường và trở thành một con người hoàn toàn khác.

*1. Bạn không có tiền ư, điều đó không quan trọng*



Quan trọng là bạn có dám đi hay không.
Nếu bạn đang thất nghiệp hoặc chưa tìm thấy một công việc phù hợp, du lịch là lựa chọn hợp lý nhất lúc này. Vì rõ ràng là bạn chẳng có gì để mất! Thời gian là tài sản của bạn và đừng bị tiền bạc kìm hãm những bước đi. Có hàng tá cơ hội việc làm ở nước ngoài và rất có thể bạn sẽ may mắn nhận được một cơ hội kiếm được trong chuyến đi của mình. Những công việc này không chỉ đem lại chút thu nhập trang trải cho chuyến đi, mà hơn hết là những kinh nghiệm và kỷ niệm không bao giờ quên.

*2. Năng lực của bạn sẽ chẳng biến đi đâu mất*

Bạn lo lắng vì mình đang có một công việc tuyệt vời, một vị trí quan trọng trên lớp hay chuẩn bị phát minh ra một thứ vĩ đại và sợ tốn công vô ích cho sự "xê dịch". Hãy dẹp bỏ suy nghĩ vớ vẩn này, bởi kiến thức và tài năng thì vẫn luôn ở trong đầu bạn. Những chuyến đi không lấy đi của bạn cái gì mà nó còn giúp bạn cải thiện khả năng quan sát, óc sáng tạo… rất có ích cho bạn sau này. Bạn sẽ được nhìn cuộc sống qua lăng kính hoàn toàn khác, biết trân trọng hiện tại và hướng tới tương lai.

*3. Trau dồi khả năng giao tiếp*



Bạn sẽ thấy mình kết nối với bốn phương, bạn trở về với những người bạn ở khắp mọi nơi.
Bạn là một người sống nội tâm, lầm lì và ít nói. Hãy xách ba lô lên thay vì ngồi ì một chỗ. Trên đường đi, bạn sẽ phải bắt chuyện với nhiều người. Chính điều này không những giúp bạn cải thiện khả năng giao tiếp mà còn thoát khỏi sự cô độc cố hữu. Những chuyến đi là cầu nối nhanh nhất gắn kết con người lại với nhau, từ những người xa lạ chúng ta trở thành bạn. Còn gì tuyệt vời hơn!

*4. Không hối tiếc*

Sẽ là một thiếu sót nếu bạn thực sự rất muốn đi du lịch nhưng lại không thực hiện điều đó. Nhiều người lớn tuổi đã bày tỏ rằng điều họ tiếc nuối nhất là đã không đi du lịch khi còn trẻ. Vì vậy, hãy có một lựa chọn khôn ngoan là du lịch ngay bây giờ. Bạn còn trẻ và độc lập, cả một thế giới rộng lớn trước mắt đang chờ bạn khám phá.

*5. Cảm thấy cuộc sống có ý nghĩa hơn*

Tin tôi đi, khi bạn đặt chân lên tới đỉnh Everst, được đi săn ở vùng đất châu Phi xa xôi hay đơn giản là khám phá một thành phố hoàn toàn xa lạ, bạn sẽ hiểu thế nào là hạnh phúc. Vậy thì còn chần chừ gì nữa mà không thay thế list công việc dài ngoằng bằng những điểm đến đầy thú vị?

Cuộc sống là một bộ sưu tập các trải nghiệm. Tất cả những trải nghiệm này tạo nên một cuộc sống muôn màu thú vị. Hơn hết, nó tạo nên được tính cách con người tuyệt vời nhất mà bạn có thể có được. Đây cũng chính là mục đích sau cùng và cũng là lý do tốt nhất để bạn quyết định lên đường đi du lịch ngay khi còn trẻ.

----------

